
Show HN: LoveNest – find and rate places to date, make out, or have a sexy time - yizi
https://getlovenest.com/?ref=hn
======
anonfunction
One of the suggestions for a first date in SF is The House Of Air Trampoline
Warehouse.

I took a girl there once on a first date, we were having a great time until
she took a knee to the mouth and we spent 4 hours at the hospital waiting for
some stitches. We ended up dating for awhile and for a few weeks I couldn't
kiss her on the mouth because of the stitches.

I hope this project adds more love and joy to the world, good luck!

~~~
yizi
Thanks! Do you mind adding a review for The House Of Air Trampoline Warehouse?
Or I add it on your behalf? I would really like to collect these type of
stories for each location :)

